# Fortress of Redemption Sprues



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Johns Toy Soldiers have posted picks of the Fortress of Redemption Sprues.

If you get a minute check out his blog, real good stuff.

http://johnstoysoldiers.blogspot.com/


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

nice kit, another GW china product i see


----------



## Llamafish (Mar 3, 2009)

stupid question but how can u tell..... but i says on it somewhere lol


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Llamafish said:


> stupid question but how can u tell..... but i says on it somewhere lol


Two tell tale signs, firstly every GW uk sprue has a circle injection point usually in the middle of the sprue, secondly all china products have different connectors from the sprue to the part, uk connectors are triangular with the sharp point at the bit end "<===" but chinese models have wide end of the triangle towards the bit ">==="


----------



## Llamafish (Mar 3, 2009)

gotta love that attention to details!! 

good thing to see GW cutting cost and upper cost for something 20yrs ago there would told u how to scratch build, like the baneblade in WD


----------



## Skreining (Jul 25, 2008)

are these not out yet?

cos I picked one up from my local GW this morning...


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Skreining said:


> are these not out yet?
> 
> cos I picked one up from my local GW this morning...


Nope. Officially, GW state 28th of November as release date. 
But who can say for sure ? That could depend on, where You are located on the planet of GW. Now we are looking forward to a dry fit of the kit.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Awesome stuff.


----------



## Mr.Hill (Nov 12, 2008)

I like this model, and i really hope it will get some of my friends to play Planetstrike again. After the first week no one wanted to play


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Why do the bloody ******* get all the fancy swag?
Where's the Blood Angel's Fortress of...I don't know, menstruation or something?

Blood angels need some new plastic, dammit.


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

Mine came through the post today, together with a couple of megaforces.

I'm planning to use mine for Ultramarines and IG.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Galahad said:


> Why do the bloody ******* get all the fancy swag?
> Where's the Blood Angel's Fortress of...I don't know, menstruation or something?
> 
> Blood angels need some new plastic, dammit.


"One of your finest Fortress of menstruation please mr games workshop employee" are the exact word that will be coming out of my mouth this sunday when i make the annual pilgrimage to Leeds


----------



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

unboxing vid:


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

Hmm, my box has slightly different contents to that one - as in no instructions. But it's not that complex a model so I'll soldier on without them.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Menstrual marines......Explains the black rage.


----------

